# Yet Another Reason to Have Sex



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Want Yet Another Reason to Have Sex?
Researchers have established a link between regular sexual activity and longevity, confirming what we already suspected: Sex is good for the heart. 

By:Kelly McCarthy
A study shows that men who have three or more orgasms a week are 50 percent less likely to die from coronary heart disease.

These findings suggest that sex can be used to help prevent heart attacks and strokes as one means of fulfilling physicians' recommendation for sustained physical activity for at least 20 minutes, three times a week. Conducted by a team of researchers from the University of Bristol and Queen's University of Belfast, the researchers studied 2,500 men aged 45 to 59 for 10 years.

"The relationship found between frequency of sexual intercourse and mortality is of considerable public interest," says study co-author Shah Ebrahim, Ph.D., a University of Bristol professor of epidemiology and aging, who presented the study results at the fourth World Stroke Congress. "It may however be a confounding [relationship] due to other aspects of a healthy lifestyle." Ebrahim cautions that further research is necessary.

Psychology Today: Want Yet Another Reason to Have Sex?

~~Submitted by draconis~~


----------



## lovemywife (Oct 10, 2007)

woot !! 
score one for the guy's team :smthumbup:

whats the score now 
men 3 
women 30,000.00


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Do men trail by that much? Well, I think sex is good for about anyone, health wise and mentally too. Plus it rarely hurts the relationship.

draconis


----------

